# How many samples do GB Labels, and other Label manufacturers send?



## UrbanProof (Mar 7, 2012)

was just wondering if anybody knows how many samples label manufacturers tend to send?

Thank you


----------



## DaSNOB (Mar 8, 2012)

I called and ordered some samples from Label4U try Lisa Rosenburg @ 800-469-1301 she'll take care of you.


----------

